# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ليتهم ... سمعواااا.. ندااااائي..!!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم / مساءكم 
بالحب والسعاااده 
اخباركم انشاء الله بخيييير 
وانا اصفح في احد المنتديات قرات هذه الرواايه بجد حزفي قلبي 
اتركم احبتي لقرائتها ..

*هذه صرخة في وجه الأهل الذين يصرون على زواج بناتهن الصم من أقرباء لهن لديهن نفس الإعاقة

تحت شعار ( زواج الأقارب ) غير مبالين بظهور الإعاقة على أبنائهن....

هذه رواية حقيقة روتها صاحبتها فلنقرأها معاً.

أعلم إني مختلفة عن بقية أفراد أسرتي ولا يتسنى لي نسيان ذلك فجلوسي معهم يعني أنني لن أتواصل

معهم فأنا لا أستطيع سماع ضحكاتهم ومرحهم وحتى خلافاتهم وإذا أردت الحديث مع الآخرين فلا بد 

لي من التلويح بيديّ معترضة لأعين المتطفلين وسخرية الظرفاء وشفقة .

كنت كأي فتاة يداعب خيالي حلماً وردياً بيتاً وأطفالاً ومملكة صغيرة ولكني لا أريد الزواج من أصم مثلي

أتمنى أن أنجب أبناء أصحاء لا يعانون كما عانيت أن أرى أبنائي يتواصلون مع أترابهم ولا ينعزلون 

أو يعزلون قسراً عن المجتمع وهاهو أحمد ابن عمي ولكن ما لذي يفعله الجريح للجريح وهل الأقربون

أولى بالإعاقة ؟! إستسلمت لقدري ورغبة أهلي وتزوجت أحمد فأنجبت خمسة أبناء كلهم صم ماعدا 

إبناً واحداً ولا راد لمشيئة الله .

ولان كلما نظرت إلى أبنائي رأيت كيف جنى أهلي علي وعليهم فلماذا لم يستمع أحد لندائي ويقدر 

مخاوفي.

هذه سيدة هي أم لطالبات في معهد الأمل

همسة /
لا تظن الهدوء الذي تراه في الوجوه يدل على الرضا... لكل إنسان شيء في داخله يهزه كيانه*
*تمنياتي لكم بالصحه والعافيه* 
*م/ن*
*تضيئون صفحتي بضياء حروووفكم الممـــــيزه 

**
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

للأسف مازال 
مجتمعنا 
لا يعي
وضع ولا حاجة
هذه الفئه من الناس 
لانشعر بحاجتم ولا
باحساسهم كل 
الشكر لكم
ولطرحكم
دمتم

----------


## فرح

> للأسف مازال 
> مجتمعنا 
> لا يعي
> وضع ولا حاجة
> هذه الفئه من الناس 
> لانشعر بحاجتم ولا
> باحساسهم كل 
> الشكر لكم
> ولطرحكم
> دمتم



 مشكووور خيي قـتمـي
ع كرم تواااصلك الذي ينير متصفحي 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله البهيه
موفق

----------


## شمعة الوادي

طرح جميل خيتوو
ومؤثرة بنفس الوقت
بس مثل ماقال أخوي
لو مجتمعنا بس يفهم شعورهم
واحاسيسهم كان ماصار الاصار
احس اشياء وايد انحرموا منها
مدام مجتمعنا يقدر ليش كذا
أحس أنه مجتمعنا ظالمين هذه الفئة
ليش 
لعقولهم المتخلفة
الله يهدي الحميع
عذرا للهدرة لا اعرف ماذا اكتب
تشكري خيتووو على طرحك المميز دائما
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## فرح

> طرح جميل خيتوو
> 
> ومؤثرة بنفس الوقت
> بس مثل ماقال أخوي
> لو مجتمعنا بس يفهم شعورهم
> واحاسيسهم كان ماصار الاصار
> احس اشياء وايد انحرموا منها
> مدام مجتمعنا يقدر ليش كذا
> أحس أنه مجتمعنا ظالمين هذه الفئة
> ...



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي شمعتنا الغااااليه 
ع حظووورك الطيب ،،
يعطيك العااافيه ،،
دوووم هالطله المضيئه حبيبتي 
موفقه ياااقلبي

----------


## واحد فاضي

هي مسالة نظر الأهل لهذا لأمر وكأنه عيب

ويدعي من يدعي التطور والثقافة لكنه لا يطبقها على نفسه

أبداً ويضع في مقابل الثقافة العلم 

يضع مقابلها مع الأسف 

كلام الناس 

ولو كان هذا لأمر لغيره لنصحه وشدد في نصيحته 

بحيث يخيل للمرء بأنه هو صاحب الشأن 

الله يصبر قلب أخواننا 

لكم خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## فرح

> هي مسالة نظر الأهل لهذا لأمر وكأنه عيب
> 
> ويدعي من يدعي التطور والثقافة لكنه لا يطبقها على نفسه 
> أبداً ويضع في مقابل الثقافة العلم  
> يضع مقابلها مع الأسف  
> كلام الناس  
> ولو كان هذا لأمر لغيره لنصحه وشدد في نصيحته  
> بحيث يخيل للمرء بأنه هو صاحب الشأن  
> الله يصبر قلب أخواننا  
> ...



 ابو زيـــــــــــن
كل الشكر والتقدير لتواااجدك الغااالي 
ويسعدنا دوووم هالطله المضيئه 
فلاتحرمنا من نووور تواااصلك الرااائع والممـــــيز
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت بخيييييير

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه مشكلة  يعاني منها الاصحاء * 

*فكيف  ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة* 

*ما زال هناك  جهل لهذه الامور* 

*ولا يسعنا الا ان نقول * 

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*ونسئل الله ان ينور قلوبهم ويهديهم الى الطريق السليم* 

*في معاملة  هذه الفئة  التي تحتاج الى رعاية خاصة* 

*قصة  محزنة ابنتي* 

*فرح* 

*يعطيكي الف الف الف  عافية* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

> *هذه مشكلة يعاني منها الاصحاء* 
> 
> *فكيف ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة*  
> *ما زال هناك جهل لهذه الامور*  
> *ولا يسعنا الا ان نقول*  
> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*  
> *ونسئل الله ان ينور قلوبهم ويهديهم الى الطريق السليم*  
> *في معاملة هذه الفئة التي تحتاج الى رعاية خاصة*  
> *قصة محزنة ابنتي*  
> ...



 تسلم والدي الغاااالي ..ابو طــــــارق
نورت متصفحي بروووعة حروووفك الممـــــــيزه
يعطيك العااافيه ولاخلاولاعدم من هالاشراااقه المضيئه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------

